# Shimano rear wheel



## dudi (8 Nov 2009)

Wanted for the sole use of the Turbo Trainer.

Shimano fitting, 700c.. doesnt need to be light or anything snazzy.. 

Anyone got anything for a reasonable (low) price?

Cheers,
Also need a 110mm stem, but will put another thread up.

Andrew


----------



## 4F (8 Nov 2009)

dudi said:


> Wanted for the sole use of the Turbo Trainer.
> 
> Shimano fitting, 700c.. doesnt need to be light or anything snazzy..
> 
> ...



Hi mate, pretty sure I have one lying around. Yours for free as long as I can find it.

I took it off my old Dawes to replace it with the fixed wheel you gave me.

Give us a couple of days and I will have a look for it.

Tony


----------



## dudi (8 Nov 2009)

brill, cheers mate!


----------



## Tel (13 Nov 2009)

If not I have this: 

Rear (odd) *Shimano Midnight blue 7 speed hub on Rigida Nova rim*. The rim has a crack in it but is perfectly serviceable *£18 posted* (including knackered tyre)








Think I've got a 13-28'ish 7 speed cassette to go on for an extra £5.


----------

